# Updated Tank PIc With the Beast



## 50cent$13 (Jan 3, 2005)

Bought some amazon swords and updated my tank, heres some new pics. 
My Tank size is 36 x 18 x 18.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Tank looks nice. Is that green rock mixed in with the gravel? Nice lookin sanchezi, thought he was 9" tho?


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Very nice tank and fish.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Like the natural look of your tank and the nice vivd red coloration on the gills









_Moved to Pic forum_


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Very nice San you have their. Love the tank also.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

dammit your fish is beautiful.. finger chaser?


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice tank


----------



## DIESELMACK (Dec 14, 2005)

that is a superb fish man.....very nice!!


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Sweet Sanchezi in mint condition. I hope mine gets there soon!

Jay


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice looking sanchezi.... Looks like you love taking pics. What camera are you using?


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

fresh azz p man it hot luv da tank decor


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Nice Sanchezi man.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice Tank and Sanchezi...


----------

